# Ever caught your sheep in the trash?



## tiana29 (Feb 1, 2014)

Well, it technically isn't trash it where I stored there grain and she took it upon her self to make sure I didn't leave any crumbs.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 4, 2014)

That is too funny!


----------

